# Charleston SC Wine Makers



## dsamuelson (Apr 11, 2016)

Charleston Home Winemaker’s Guild
Meets the second Monday of each month
6:30PM @ Yeast-Everything Homebrew

Join other local winemaker’s to explore the art of winemaking. The purpose of the group would be to gather periodically to learn more about home winemaking, trade ideas with other winemakers and add a social element to your winemaking (i.e., gather to drink wine). 

Open to experienced winemakers and those who would like to learn more about winemaking.

Yeast – Everything Homebrew
557 Belle Station Blvd, Mt Pleasant, SC

Further Information contact
Dennis Samuelson at 843.906.9500
[email protected]


----------

